# Buran Time-keeping



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

well it's been a few weeks now since getting my Buran from Roy and I'm well pleased with the accurancy, when it's being worn every day it runs at about +5 sec per day, if not worn then that can rise to about +10 sec per day









i'm guessing that when wearing the natural body heat causes the spring to expand thus slowing it slightly and when the spring is colder it contracts so moves faster, but i could be wrong of course









end result is still very pleasing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GD,

That's a good result.









I'd bet the watch was regulated to give best timekeeping in crown down position. Try it in this position when not wearing it.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

cheers Stan ..... I'll be trying that









i didn't realise that a particular resting position would affect a watch timing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GD,

I think chronometers are timed in six positions.

Five seconds is very good, proves that Poljot's are darned good watches.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

That's one of the things that make watches so interesting, especially mechanicals, a watch will run at a different rate depending on both position and temperature, one of the ways that the reduction in variation of rate depending on position has been solved has been the invention of the tourbillon, the variation in rate dependent on temperature solution is a book in itself.

The rate of that watch is remarkable for a watch that costs so little.

Vic


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

yup ... i feel very fortunate to have got a good time-keeper, i've 3 other manuals and 1 auto but the Buran is the star for accuracy









I almost went for a different Poljot but Roy's advise helped me make the right choice







.... he must know what he's talking about


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's good to have someone honest and highly skilled as a supplier of watches.









It must be hard to work with something and still love it so much?

I haven't managed it though I still love the subject, but not the toys.









I do sell the right kit to the right person if I can, that's the right thing to do.


----------

